# Topics > Robotics > Service robotics >  HOSPI-Rimo, service robot, Panasonic Corporation, Kadoma, Osaka, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Panasonic Corporation

"Image-Processing Technologies for Service Robot "HOSPI-Rimo"

----------


## Airicist

HOSPI-Rimo?Remote Intelligence and Mobility?

Uploaded on Oct 6, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Panasonic’s robotics solutions at International Robot Exhibition 2015

Published on Dec 9, 2015




> Panasonic took part in the International Robot Exhibition 2015 held in Tokyo Big Sight from December 2 to 5, 2015. Panasonic proposed numerous robotics solutions that contribute to a wide range of industries, including the manufacturing industry as well as the primary industry represented by farming and the tertiary or service industry. The tomato-picking robot currently being developed and the communication robot, "HOSPI-Rimo(R)" drew much attention. Panasonic hopes to realize a society where people and robots work together, where people can enjoy an enriched lifestyle. This video report introduces Panasonic's robotics technologies brought to life by the group's collective strengths.

----------

